# HD release of Blockbuster and NetFlix Movie Rental application!



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I've been hard at work for a while trying to get my Movie Rentals application to work in HD. Ever since the HD Photos 2.0 came out I was determined to find out how. Well here it is. I've figured it out and updated all the graphics and even added a few new features.

A week ago I lost access to the NetFlix account I was testing with. As a result a couple of the new features are for Blockbuster only.

Let me know if you use it and enjoy the application. I don't hear much feedback nor have I gotten any donations so I don't know how many people are actively using my app.

Here's a screenshot of the app in HD:









Enjoy,
David


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

OK, TiVo, would you please update the SDK to include the HD stuff, so we can do this sort of thing with Galleon and other HME apps?

(alternately, s2kdave, is there an SDK equivalent we can pull out of your code?)


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, I'll eventually document how to do it. But basically there is an hme-hd.jar in my release. That is an add on to the current HME, not a replacement. You can look at the MovieRentalApplication class in the SVN repo on how it works. the initApp method is where it starts.

So did you try out my app? How do you like it?

David


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Wow, this looks totally sweet! I am a gameznflix.com customer, but seeing this makes me wanna switch! 

Good job, s2kdave. I'll have to check this out.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Fofer, Thanks for the props. I've never used gameznflix.com. I've heard of it before though. I suppose if it works similar to netflix/blockbuster with a movie/game queue, then it's feasable to write a gameznflix.com service adapter.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

s2kdave said:


> Fofer, Thanks for the props. I've never used gameznflix.com. I've heard of it before though. I suppose if it works similar to netflix/blockbuster with a movie/game queue, then it's feasable to write a gameznflix.com service adapter.


Yep, they are one of the few that allows for movie and game rentals. They are also ridiculously inexpensive... even more so with the NYEMMYS (25% off) discount code. Their website isn't as full featured or as slick as Netflix though.

They have a queue system... if you do add this support I'd be the first in line to test it out and give her a whirl. 

FWIW, they also have a 2 week trial for free, so it wouldn't cost you anything to log in and check out how they do things.


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

Fofer said:


> Yep, they are one of the few that allows for movie and game rentals. They are also ridiculously inexpensive... even more so with the NYEMMYS (25% off) discount code. Their website isn't as full featured or as slick as Netflix though.
> 
> They have a queue system... if you do add this support I'd be the first in line to test it out and give her a whirl.
> 
> FWIW, they also have a 2 week trial for free, so it wouldn't cost you anything to log in and check out how they do things.


Since they are a smaller operation than BB or NF, if you were to contact the company, they might be willing to set you up with a free account you could use for development. Something that behaves like an active account, but they may not ship you anything. It would be beneficial to them since it would serve as advertising and you are promoting their service by writing the application.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

I tried this with my HR10-250 which has 6.3b version of the tivo software and all I get is a blank screen. I have verified that my userid and password is correct. Is this app only supported on series 3?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

It should work with a series 2 also, but not in HD of course. Can you check the files in the <galleon-home>/logs directory to see if there are any errors?


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is the log. I dont see any errors.


```
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:52:09 | --> Wrapper Started as Service
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:52:11 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:12 | WARNING - The Wrapper jar file currently in use is version "3.1.2"
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:12 |           while the version of the Wrapper which launched this JVM is 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:12 |           "unknown".
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:12 |           The Wrapper may appear to work correctly but some features may
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:12 |           not function correctly.  This configuration has not been tested
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:12 |           and is not supported.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:12 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:12 | Wrapper (Version 3.1.2) [url]http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org[/url]
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:12 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:13 | Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | alter table THEATER_SHOWTIMES drop constraint FK5E61977BDCC89829
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | alter table THEATER_SHOWTIMES drop constraint FK5E61977B28AD0CAA
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | alter table VIDEOCAST_TRACKS drop constraint FK6A9A8E4D3F3B1560
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | alter table VIDEOCAST_TRACKS drop constraint FK6A9A8E4D73472F7F
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | alter table PODCAST_TRACKS drop constraint FK96EA524368D1A644
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | alter table PODCAST_TRACKS drop constraint FK96EA5243FBC74456
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.AUDIO
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.IMAGE
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.PODCAST
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table THEATER_SHOWTIMES
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.PERSISTENTVALUE
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.VERSION
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.MOVIE
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.PLAYLISTS_TRACKS
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.VIDEOCAST
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.PLAYLISTS
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.APPLICATION
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.SHOUTCAST_STATION
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table VIDEOCAST_TRACKS
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.THEATER
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table PODCAST_TRACKS
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.THUMBNAIL
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | drop table GALLEON.VIDEO
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | create table GALLEON.AUDIO (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    artist varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    album varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    genre varchar(50),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    duration bigint not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    size bigint not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    date integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    track integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    bitRate integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    sampleRate integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    channels integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    comments varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    lyrics varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    vbr char(1),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    mimeType varchar(50) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    type integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    dateModified timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    dateAdded timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    datePlayed timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    path varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    playCount integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    rating integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    tone varchar(50),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    cover integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    origen varchar(30),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    externalId varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:27 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 | create table GALLEON.IMAGE (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    dateAdded timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    dateModified timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    dateCreated timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    dateCaptured timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    datePlayed timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    path varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    size bigint not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    comments varchar(2048),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    mimeType varchar(50) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    playCount integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    rating integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    tone varchar(50),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    rotation integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    thumbnail integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    origen varchar(30),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 | create table GALLEON.PODCAST (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    link varchar(1024),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    author varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    description varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    subtitle varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    summary varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    category varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    image varchar(1024),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    explicit smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    block smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    keywords varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    status integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    dateUpdated timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    path varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    rating integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    origen varchar(30),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    externalId varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    ttl integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    datePlayed timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    playCount integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:28 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 | create table THEATER_SHOWTIMES (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    THEATER_ID integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    MOVIE_ID integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    day timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    times varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    MOVIE integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    primary key (THEATER_ID, MOVIE)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 | create table GALLEON.PERSISTENTVALUE (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    name varchar(256) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    value varchar(32672) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    dateModified timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    timeToLive integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 | create table GALLEON.VERSION (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    major integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    release integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    maintenance integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    development integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    dateAdded timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:29 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 | create table GALLEON.MOVIE (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    externalId varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    IMDB varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    path varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    url varchar(1024),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    thumbUrl varchar(1024),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    genre varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    date integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    duration integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    director varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    producer varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    rated varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    ratedReason varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    plotOutline varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    plot varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    tagline varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    votes integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    rating integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    top250 integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    actors varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    credits varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    dateModified timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    mimeType varchar(50) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    origen varchar(30),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 | create table GALLEON.PLAYLISTS_TRACKS (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    playlists integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    track integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 | create table GALLEON.VIDEOCAST (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    link varchar(1024),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    author varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    description varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    subtitle varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    summary varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:30 |    category varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    image varchar(1024),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    explicit smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    block smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    keywords varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    status integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    dateUpdated timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    path varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    rating integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    origen varchar(30),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    externalId varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    ttl integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    datePlayed timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    playCount integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 | create table GALLEON.PLAYLISTS (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    dateModified timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    dateAdded timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    datePlayed timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    playCount integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    origen varchar(30),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    externalId varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:31 | create table GALLEON.APPLICATION (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:32 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:32 |    clazz varchar(255) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:32 |    name varchar(255) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:32 |    version varchar(255) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:32 |    total integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:32 |    dateInstalled timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    dateRemoved timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    lastUsed timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    shared smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 | create table GALLEON.SHOUTCAST_STATION (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    genre varchar(30),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    url varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    popularity integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    status integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 | create table VIDEOCAST_TRACKS (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    VIDEOCAST_ID integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    VIDEO_ID integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    link varchar(1024),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    guid varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    description varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    summary varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    subtitle varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    category varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:33 |    keywords varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    explicit smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    block smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    author varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    publicationDate timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    url varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    mimeType varchar(50) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    size bigint not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    status integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    duration bigint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    rating integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    downloadTime integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    downloadSize bigint not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    videocast integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    errors integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    TRACK integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    primary key (VIDEOCAST_ID, TRACK)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 | create table GALLEON.THEATER (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    dateModified timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    address varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    telephone varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    favorite integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 | create table PODCAST_TRACKS (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:34 |    PODCAST_ID integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    AUDIO_ID integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    link varchar(1024),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    guid varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    description varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    summary varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    subtitle varchar(4096),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    category varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    keywords varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    explicit smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    block smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    author varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    publicationDate timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    url varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    mimeType varchar(50) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    size bigint not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    status integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    duration bigint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    rating integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    downloadTime integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    downloadSize bigint not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    podcast integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    errors integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    TRACK integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    primary key (PODCAST_ID, TRACK)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 | create table GALLEON.THUMBNAIL (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    mimeType varchar(50) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    dateModified timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    keywords varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    image blob(102400),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 | create table GALLEON.VIDEO (
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    ID integer not null generated always as identity,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    title varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    description varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    channel varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    station varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    rating varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    dateRecorded timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    duration integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    size bigint not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    status integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    path varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    url varchar(1024),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    icon varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    choreographers varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    colorCode integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    directors varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    episodeTitle varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    episodeNumber integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    execProducers varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    programGenre varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    guestStars varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    actors varchar(512),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    hosts varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    episodic char(1),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    originalAirDate timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    producers varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    seriesGenre varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    seriesTitle varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    showType varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    writers varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    advisories varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    channelMajorNumber integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    channelMinorNumber integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    callsign varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    recordingQuality varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    startTime timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    stopTime timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    expirationTime timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    dateModified timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    mimeType varchar(50) not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    source varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    bookmarks varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    downloadTime integer not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    downloadSize bigint not null,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    origen varchar(30),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    playCount integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    tone varchar(50),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    videoResolution varchar(20),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    videoCodec varchar(20),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    videoRate float,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    videoBitRate integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    audioCodec varchar(20),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    audioRate float,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    audioBitRate integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    audioChannels integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    color varchar(20),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    showTypeValue integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    ratingValue integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    recordingQualityValue integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    partCount integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    partIndex integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    datePlayed timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    dateDownloaded timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    dateUploaded timestamp,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    uploaded varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    availability integer,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    parentalControls smallint,
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    tivo varchar(255),
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 |    primary key (ID)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:35 | )
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:36 | create index AUDIO_TONE on GALLEON.AUDIO (tone)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:36 | create index AUDIO_GENRE on GALLEON.AUDIO (genre)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:36 | create index AUDIO_PATH on GALLEON.AUDIO (path)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:36 | create index AUDIO_RATING on GALLEON.AUDIO (rating)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:36 | create index AUDIO_TITLE on GALLEON.AUDIO (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:37 | create index AUDIO_EXTERNALID on GALLEON.AUDIO (externalId)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:37 | create index AUDIO_ARTIST on GALLEON.AUDIO (artist)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:37 | create index AUDIO_ALBUM on GALLEON.AUDIO (album)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:38 | create index IMAGE_PATH on GALLEON.IMAGE (path)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:38 | create index IMAGE_TONE on GALLEON.IMAGE (tone)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:38 | create index IMAGE_DATE_CREATED on GALLEON.IMAGE (dateCreated)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:38 | create index IMAGE_RATING on GALLEON.IMAGE (rating)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:38 | create index IMAGE_TITLE on GALLEON.IMAGE (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:39 | create index PODCAST_PATH on GALLEON.PODCAST (path)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:39 | create index PODCAST_RATING on GALLEON.PODCAST (rating)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:39 | create index PODCAST_TITLE on GALLEON.PODCAST (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:39 | create index PODCAST_EXTERNALID on GALLEON.PODCAST (externalId)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:40 | alter table THEATER_SHOWTIMES add constraint FK5E61977BDCC89829 foreign key (THEATER_ID) references GALLEON.THEATER
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:40 | alter table THEATER_SHOWTIMES add constraint FK5E61977B28AD0CAA foreign key (MOVIE_ID) references GALLEON.MOVIE
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:40 | create index MOVIE_TITLE on GALLEON.MOVIE (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:40 | create index MOVIE_IMDB on GALLEON.MOVIE (IMDB)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:40 | create index MOVIE_EXTERNAL_ID on GALLEON.MOVIE (externalId)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:41 | create index MOVIE_PATH on GALLEON.MOVIE (path)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:41 | create index VIDEOCAST_RATING on GALLEON.VIDEOCAST (rating)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:41 | create index VIDEOCAST_TITLE on GALLEON.VIDEOCAST (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:41 | create index VIDEOCAST_EXTERNAL on GALLEON.VIDEOCAST (externalId)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:42 | create index VIDEOCAST_PATH on GALLEON.VIDEOCAST (path)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:42 | create index PLAYLISTS_TITLE on GALLEON.PLAYLISTS (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:42 | create index PLAYLIST_EXTERNAL on GALLEON.PLAYLISTS (externalId)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:42 | create index SHOUTCAST_URL on GALLEON.SHOUTCAST_STATION (url)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:42 | create index SHOUTCAST_GENRE on GALLEON.SHOUTCAST_STATION (genre)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:43 | create index VIDEOCAST_T_URL on VIDEOCAST_TRACKS (url)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:43 | create index VIDEOCAST_T_RATING on VIDEOCAST_TRACKS (rating)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:43 | create index VIDEOCAST_T_TITLE on VIDEOCAST_TRACKS (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:44 | alter table VIDEOCAST_TRACKS add constraint FK6A9A8E4D3F3B1560 foreign key (VIDEOCAST_ID) references GALLEON.VIDEOCAST
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:44 | alter table VIDEOCAST_TRACKS add constraint FK6A9A8E4D73472F7F foreign key (VIDEO_ID) references GALLEON.VIDEO
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:44 | create index THEATER_NAME on GALLEON.THEATER (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:44 | create index PODCAST_T_TITLE on PODCAST_TRACKS (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:45 | create index PODCAST_T_URL on PODCAST_TRACKS (url)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:45 | create index PODCAST_T_RATING on PODCAST_TRACKS (rating)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:45 | alter table PODCAST_TRACKS add constraint FK96EA524368D1A644 foreign key (AUDIO_ID) references GALLEON.AUDIO
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:45 | alter table PODCAST_TRACKS add constraint FK96EA5243FBC74456 foreign key (PODCAST_ID) references GALLEON.PODCAST
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:46 | create index THUMBNAIL_TITLE on GALLEON.THUMBNAIL (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:46 | create index THUMBNAIL_KEY on GALLEON.THUMBNAIL (keywords)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:47 | create index VIDEO_TITLE on GALLEON.VIDEO (title)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:47 | create index VIDEO_PATH on GALLEON.VIDEO (path)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:47 | create index VIDEO_TONE on GALLEON.VIDEO (tone)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:52:52 | Galleon is ready.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:53:35 | <-- Wrapper Stopped
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:53:35 | --> Wrapper Started as Service
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 | WARNING - The Wrapper jar file currently in use is version "3.1.2"
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 |           while the version of the Wrapper which launched this JVM is 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 |           "unknown".
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 |           The Wrapper may appear to work correctly but some features may
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 |           not function correctly.  This configuration has not been tested
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 |           and is not supported.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 | Wrapper (Version 3.1.2) [url]http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org[/url]
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:36 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:37 | Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:53:47 | Galleon is ready.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:54:17 | JVM requested a restart.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 | WARNING - The Wrapper jar file currently in use is version "3.1.2"
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 |           while the version of the Wrapper which launched this JVM is 
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 |           "unknown".
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 |           The Wrapper may appear to work correctly but some features may
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 |           not function correctly.  This configuration has not been tested
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 |           and is not supported.
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 | 
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 | Wrapper (Version 3.1.2) [url]http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org[/url]
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:27 | 
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:28 | Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/06 17:54:35 | Galleon is ready.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:56:27 | <-- Wrapper Stopped
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:56:27 | --> Wrapper Started as Service
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 | WARNING - The Wrapper jar file currently in use is version "3.1.2"
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 |           while the version of the Wrapper which launched this JVM is 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 |           "unknown".
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 |           The Wrapper may appear to work correctly but some features may
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 |           not function correctly.  This configuration has not been tested
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 |           and is not supported.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 | Wrapper (Version 3.1.2) [url]http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org[/url]
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:28 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:29 | Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:56:43 | Galleon is ready.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:57:48 | <-- Wrapper Stopped
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:57:48 | --> Wrapper Started as Service
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 | WARNING - The Wrapper jar file currently in use is version "3.1.2"
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 |           while the version of the Wrapper which launched this JVM is 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 |           "unknown".
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 |           The Wrapper may appear to work correctly but some features may
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 |           not function correctly.  This configuration has not been tested
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 |           and is not supported.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 | Wrapper (Version 3.1.2) [url]http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org[/url]
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:49 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:57:50 | Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/06 17:58:02 | Galleon is ready.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 06:50:39 | JVM requested a restart.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 06:50:51 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:52 | WARNING - The Wrapper jar file currently in use is version "3.1.2"
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:52 |           while the version of the Wrapper which launched this JVM is 
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:52 |           "unknown".
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:52 |           The Wrapper may appear to work correctly but some features may
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:52 |           not function correctly.  This configuration has not been tested
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:52 |           and is not supported.
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:52 | 
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:52 | Wrapper (Version 3.1.2) [url]http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org[/url]
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:52 | 
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:50:55 | Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/03/07 06:51:16 | Galleon is ready.
INFO   | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 07:04:57 | Wrapper Process has not received any CPU time for 69 seconds.  Extending timeouts.
INFO   | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 07:48:59 | User logged out.  Ignored.
INFO   | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 07:49:06 | User logged out.  Ignored.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 07:49:11 | Machine is shutting down.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 07:49:25 | <-- Wrapper Stopped
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 07:50:41 | --> Wrapper Started as Service
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 07:50:45 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:06 | WARNING - The Wrapper jar file currently in use is version "3.1.2"
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:06 |           while the version of the Wrapper which launched this JVM is 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:06 |           "unknown".
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:06 |           The Wrapper may appear to work correctly but some features may
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:06 |           not function correctly.  This configuration has not been tested
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:06 |           and is not supported.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:06 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:06 | Wrapper (Version 3.1.2) [url]http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org[/url]
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:06 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:13 | Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 07:51:45 | Galleon is ready.
```


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

I installed v2 and now I can see the menu but when I select something like My Queue it is blank. Error is recorded in the log..


```
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 17:35:52 | <-- Wrapper Stopped
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 17:35:52 | --> Wrapper Started as Service
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 | WARNING - The Wrapper jar file currently in use is version "3.1.2"
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 |           while the version of the Wrapper which launched this JVM is 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 |           "unknown".
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 |           The Wrapper may appear to work correctly but some features may
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 |           not function correctly.  This configuration has not been tested
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 |           and is not supported.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 | Wrapper (Version 3.1.2) http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:53 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:35:54 | Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:36:08 | Galleon is ready.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:36:18 | java.lang.NullPointerException
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:36:18 | 	at com.almilli.util.NodeUtils.getTextData(NodeUtils.java:35)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:36:18 | 	at com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService.parseMovieQueue(BlockbusterService.java:616)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:36:18 | 	at com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService.syncQueue(BlockbusterService.java:309)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:36:18 | 	at com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService.getMovieQueue(BlockbusterService.java:180)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:36:18 | 	at com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.MyQueueScreen.loadData(MyQueueScreen.java:50)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:36:18 | 	at com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.BaseScreen$1.tick(BaseScreen.java:30)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/03/07 17:36:18 | 	at com.tivo.hme.sdk.util.Ticker.run(Ticker.java:143)
```


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you mean you're using movie rentals 0.2? Please use 0.3. That line number seems like it probably matches with version 0.2, but you should use the latest. But I do see a potential bug depending on the data being parsed. Can you log into the blockbuster website and go to http://www.blockbuster.com/online/queuemgmt/displayMyQueue and then save the page as html and send it to me?

David


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

rrr22777, I made a new 0.3.1 release that might fix the problems you are experiencing. Can you give that a try?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Airey001 (Oct 20, 2005)

I am having the same issue. Just seeing a Black screen when i select the app on the tivo. I have two Series 2 tivos and both are set to 16:9 since they are both hooked up to HD Widescreen LCDs. Also there is nothing in my log file beside

INFO | jvm 1 | 2007/03/08 19:29:33 | Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
INFO | jvm 1 | 2007/03/08 19:29:44 | Galleon is ready.

This is happening with both release 0.3 and 0.3.1 and i am trying to run the NetFlix option.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Airey,
I think your logging level is turned way down if not off. So you're seeing a black screen and not a blue graphical background? If so that probably means the application is not loading at all for some reason. Can you backup your conf/log4j.xml and replace it with the block below. Then can you restart the galleon server and try again. This should write to the logs/log.txt file.

Thanks,
David


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 

<!DOCTYPE log4j:configuration SYSTEM "log4j.dtd">



<log4j:configuration xmlns:log4j="http://jakarta.apache.org/log4j/" debug="false">



	<appender name="AsyncTrace" class="org.apache.log4j.AsyncAppender">

    <appender-ref ref="TraceFile"/>

		<!--appender-ref ref="CONSOLE"/-->

	</appender>

	

	<appender name="GuiTrace" class="org.apache.log4j.AsyncAppender">

    <appender-ref ref="GuiFile"/>

		<!--appender-ref ref="CONSOLE"/-->

	</appender>	



	<appender name="CONSOLE" class="org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender">

		<layout class="org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout">

  		     <param name="ConversionPattern" value="%d{ABSOLUTE} %5p [%t] %c{1} - %m%n"/>

		</layout>

	</appender>



	<appender name="TraceFile" class="org.apache.log4j.RollingFileAppender">

		<param name="File" value="../logs/log.txt"/>

		<param name="Threshold" value="DEBUG"/>

		<param name="MaxFileSize" value="3000KB"/>

		<param name="MaxBackupIndex" value="3"/>

		<layout class="org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout">

  		     <param name="ConversionPattern" value="%d{ABSOLUTE} %5p [%t] %c{1} - %m%n"/>

		</layout>

	</appender>

	

	<appender name="GuiFile" class="org.apache.log4j.RollingFileAppender">

		<param name="File" value="../logs/gui.txt"/>

		<param name="Threshold" value="DEBUG"/>

		<param name="MaxFileSize" value="1000KB"/>

		<param name="MaxBackupIndex" value="3"/>

		<layout class="org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout">

  		     <param name="ConversionPattern" value="%d %5p [%t] %c{1} - %m%n"/>

		</layout>

	</appender>	

	

	<logger name="org.apache.commons" additivity="false">

		<level value="OFF"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</logger>

	

	<logger name="de.nava.informa" additivity="false">

		<level value="OFF"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</logger>

	

	<logger name="net.sf.hibernate" additivity="false">

		<level value="INFO"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</logger>	

	

	<logger name="net.sf.hibernate.type" additivity="false">

		<level value="OFF"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</logger>		

	

	<logger name="net.sf.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl" additivity="false">

		<level value="OFF"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</logger>			

	

	<logger name="org.apache.commons.digester.Digester" additivity="false">

		<level value="OFF"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</logger>			  



	<logger name="org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.sax" additivity="false">

		<level value="OFF"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</logger>			  	

	

	<logger name="org.lnicholls.galleon.gui" additivity="false">

		<level value="INFO"/>

		<appender-ref ref="GuiTrace"/>

	</logger>	

	

	<logger name="org.lnicholls.galleon" additivity="false">

		<level value="INFO"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</logger>	

	

	<logger name="com.almilli" additivity="false">

		<level value="DEBUG"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</logger>	



	<root>

		<priority value="info"/>

		<appender-ref ref="AsyncTrace"/>

	</root>

</log4j:configuration>
```


----------



## Airey001 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks David,

First I have to say thanks for this great app. 

Anyway have made the changes your request and here is the part of the log when i try to access the app I would have posted the full log put i can't post with the code box until i have 5 posts.

21:02:48,296 INFO Acceptor MovieRentalApplication - Device connected {brand=TiVo, platform=Gen04, host=Living Room, version=8.1a.A3-01-2-540}

there is nothing after this in the logs.


And yes my screen is completely black no colors at all the only way to exit out is to either push the tivo button or the live tv button. The thumb pad arrows don't do anything but make the standard error bong noise.

Again thank for you help.

Aaron


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, it looks like the resolution change isn't happening at all. I sent you a PM with a new jar that has some more logging in it. Can you try that?

David


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

s2kdave said:


> rrr22777, I made a new 0.3.1 release that might fix the problems you are experiencing. Can you give that a try?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Thank you for the new version. Some things are working like the Top 100 option shows movies and I was able to select and add a movie to my queue successfully.

Two problems..

1.Still unable to view the My Queue, Shipped titles etc are still all blank. 
2. I have a 16:9 screen most of the other galleon apps show in full screen but this one shows black bars on both sides of the TV. Is this normal?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

No, it's not normal for black bars. Does the background say Blockbuster Movies in the upper left corner? Or is it just plain blue? It sounds to me like the app thinks it's in 4:3 ratio rather than 16:9. I've only tested my app on my tivos and they both work. No one really gives me feedback so I don't know if it works for other people or not.

You might be having similar resolution problems to Airey001. I sent you a pm with a jar that has more logging in it to try and see what the resolution the app is receiving from the tivo. If you could run it then send me the log output, that would be great.


----------



## Airey001 (Oct 20, 2005)

With the file you sent me i get the same issue just a black screen.

Only thing in the log is

18:54:39,296 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - HME receiver connected
18:54:39,468 INFO [Acceptor] MovieRentalApplication - Device connected {brand=TiVo, platform=Gen04, host=Living Room, version=8.1a-01-2-540}


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Oops, my bad, I think most of the logging was in the other jar. I'll build another one when I get home.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, I sent you both private messages with the new zip with extra logging. Just extract it to the galleon dir, then restart and try again and send me the log output. It should look something like this:


```
18:21:17,655  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - HME receiver connected
18:21:17,655  INFO [Acceptor] MovieRentalApplication - Device connected {brand=TiVo, com.tivo.examine.showing=true, platform=Gen05, com.tivo.examine.idType.stationId=tivo, host=Series3, com.tivo.examine.idType.contentId=tivo, version=8.1.1}
18:21:17,670  INFO [Acceptor] MovieRentalApplication - Current resolution is: Resolution[width=640,height=480,aspectNumerator=1,aspectDenominator=1]
18:21:17,670  INFO [Acceptor] MovieRentalApplication - Changing resolution to: Resolution[width=1280,height=720,aspectNumerator=1,aspectDenominator=1]
18:21:17,670  INFO [Acceptor] MovieRentalApplication - Received resolution event: ResolutionInfo[current=Resolution[width=640,height=480,aspectNumerator=1,aspectDenominator=1],supported=Resolution[width=1280,height=720,aspectNumerator=1,aspectDenominator=1]Resolution[width=704,height=480,aspectNumerator=40,aspectDenominator=33]Resolution[width=640,height=480,aspectNumerator=1,aspectDenominator=1]]
18:21:17,749  INFO [Acceptor] MovieRentalApplication - Received resolution event: ResolutionInfo[current=Resolution[width=1280,height=720,aspectNumerator=1,aspectDenominator=1],supported=Resolution[width=1280,height=720,aspectNumerator=1,aspectDenominator=1]Resolution[width=704,height=480,aspectNumerator=40,aspectDenominator=33]Resolution[width=640,height=480,aspectNumerator=1,aspectDenominator=1]]
```


----------



## Airey001 (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is the output with the new files loaded. I tired connecting with both of my Tivos.

21:50:13,125 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - HME receiver connected
21:50:13,484 INFO [Acceptor] MovieRentalApplication - Device connected {brand=TiVo, platform=Gen04, host=Living Room, version=8.1a-01-2-540}
21:51:14,656 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - connection to receiver closed
21:51:14,656 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - HME receiver disconnected

Second Tivo
21:52:12,218 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - HME receiver connected
21:52:12,515 INFO [Acceptor] MovieRentalApplication - Device connected {brand=TiVo, platform=Gen04, host=Bed Room, version=8.1a.A3-01-2-565}

The log will just sit at the Device connected line and nothing else until i press the tivo button to break the connection, then it adds the HME receiver disconnected.

I have no problems running the old version or any other apps.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Airey,
I think I found the problem. I put a new version 0.3.2 on sourceforge. Let me know if that works for you.

David


----------



## Airey001 (Oct 20, 2005)

That Fixed it!!!!!

This is a great app. Thanks for all your hard work!!!

Aaron


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad to see that finally worked for you.


----------



## vinniet (Jun 21, 2002)

Hello s2kdave ... this is a great application. My only problem is that I would like to run it without galleon. Can I run it with a bat file?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

yes you can, I just haven't gotten around to documenting how. That's actually how I do most of my testing. You can run it with the standard hme sample host jar and pass in system properties using -D to the jvm to set the email, password, and service class

you can gather the jars out of galleon's lib directory. the command will be something like this:

java -classpath <insert_classpath_here> [email protected] -Dpassword=mypass -DserviceClass=com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.MovieRentalApplication

If you use netflix then the service class will be *com.almilli.movierentals.netflix.NetFlixService*

I know you'll need the hme-sample-host.jar, hme.jar, commons-logging.jar, log4j.jar, commons-httpclient.jar, bananas.jar and htmlparser.jar. You might need others though


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Everything seems to work ok excpet I can't add movies to my queue. Am I missing something?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Adam,
Are you using blockbuster? It looks like the blockbuster site recently changed their sign in url so log in won't work anymore. I'll fix it and make a new release.

David


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm able to login. I can view my queue. I just can't add movies.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I noticed yesterday that they seemed to have changed the website quite a lot. The urls are different and a lot of the class names are different so I'm in the middle of updating it all. Most of it is broken now, but the next release should fix it.

David


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, I've made a new 0.3.3 release that works with the latest of the Blockbuster website. I also made a version that works standalone without galleon.

Try it out and let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## richone52 (Oct 26, 2004)

Dave

I love your app and have been using it for Nexflix under Galleon for some time now. All of a sudden the app will not show my que, Shipped titles, will not search for movies, etc. All I can see is top 100 movies and can look at the titles there.
I downloaded the latest version 3.3 and installed that which fixed some of the issues. (I can see the top 100 now).

Any idea on what I can do to get it running again?

Rich


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi Rich,
I don't have any way to test it anymore since I don't have access to a NetFlix account (I use Blockbuster). I may have accidentally broke it when adding features to the blockbuster site or maybe NetFlix changed some stuff on their website. If you send me the log.txt file in the logs directory I can look to see if anything sticks out.

David


----------



## richone52 (Oct 26, 2004)

s2kdave said:


> Hi Rich,
> I don't have any way to test it anymore since I don't have access to a NetFlix account (I use Blockbuster). I may have accidentally broke it when adding features to the blockbuster site or maybe NetFlix changed some stuff on their website. If you send me the log.txt file in the logs directory I can look to see if anything sticks out.
> 
> David


Dave

Where are the logs located you want and the name of the file. I can't find any file named logs.txt.


----------



## richone52 (Oct 26, 2004)

Dave I sent you some private messages and a section of the galleon logs files. Let me know if you need the log in for netflix....


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

David, I too can't view my Netflix queue and don't see a log.txt file or a logs directory. Any idea where they'd be on OSX? I don't use Galleon.

Borrowing from Unbox On Demand, here's the run.sh for OSX (and Linux?) users to run your app.

```
#!/bin/bash

export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../conf
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/movieRentals-0.3.3.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme-1.4.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme-host-sample-1.4.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme-hd-0.1.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/bananas-1.3.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/htmlparser-galleon.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-httpclient-3.0.1.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-logging-1.1.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-codec-1.3.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/log4j-1.2.13.jar

java "-Dconfig=../conf/movieRentals.properties" com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.MovieRentalApplication
```
I noticed one telling thing about redirects when logging in. Terminal on my Mac displays


> 00:08:11,437 INFO [NetFlixService] logging in user <email address>...
> 00:08:15,075 INFO [HttpMethodDirector] Redirect requested but followRedirects is disabled
> 00:08:15,080 INFO [NetFlixService] syncing movie queue...
> 00:08:17,444 INFO [NetFlixService] getMovieQueue


I also noticed this telling message fly by:


> 2007-04-02 07:46:41.036 java[228] CFLog (0): CFMessagePort: bootstrap_register(): failed 1103 (0x44f), port = 0x16d03, name = 'java.ServiceProvider'
> See /usr/include/servers/bootstrap_defs.h for the error codes.
> 2007-04-02 07:46:41.062 java[228] CFLog (99): CFMessagePortCreateLocal(): failed to name Mach port (java.ServiceProvider)


Is that the stuff that'd usually go in logs.txt? If so, I know how to redirect it from my screen to a file.


----------



## richone52 (Oct 26, 2004)

richone52 said:


> Dave I sent you some private messages and a section of the galleon logs files. Let me know if you need the log in for netflix....


Dave

Sent you a PM with the info. Let me know...

Rich


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Well it looks like netflix changed the way they reference their urls for the movies. So I'll probably have to go through all the functions and fix them everywhere.

I'll let you know when there is a new release.

David


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I just made a new 0.4 release that should fix NetFlix. Try it out and let me know if it works for you now.

David


----------



## archieleach (Jan 25, 2006)

This program looks really great...could someone help me out a little bit with getting it up and running?

I'm trying to do the standalone install (on my Windows XP machine). I've extracted the files, input my data, and selected my service. When I double-click on the .bat file, all I see is a flicker of a dos screen and then nothing. I know there's something simple that I'm probably missing, but I don't know what it is.

Help? Thanks.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

If you edit in a "PAUSE" as the last comand in the "RUN.BAT" file, does the command window show an error? Mine did. I had to change the way the program was started.



archieleach said:


> This program looks really great...could someone help me out a little bit with getting it up and running?
> 
> I'm trying to do the standalone install (on my Windows XP machine). I've extracted the files, input my data, and selected my service. When I double-click on the .bat file, all I see is a flicker of a dos screen and then nothing. I know there's something simple that I'm probably missing, but I don't know what it is.
> 
> Help? Thanks.


----------



## archieleach (Jan 25, 2006)

Solver,

Is this what you meant?



> :end
> 
> : pause


(Had to put a space in between the colon and "pause" in the post so it didn't come up as a smiley.)

Probably not since it didn't appear to do anything differently. How did you have to change the .bat file?


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Almost. Remove the ":". The BAT file should then pause before quiting the script allowing you to see and read any error messages.



archieleach said:


> Solver,
> 
> Is this what you meant?
> 
> ...


----------



## archieleach (Jan 25, 2006)

Got it...here's what it says:



> The JAVA_HOME environment variable is not defined
> This environment variable is needed to run this program


I'm running the file on my computer at work to test what you've suggested, but both work and home computers do have java installed and working (for what it's worth).


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry, I think I need to fix the script a little. I don't remember how the java virtual machine sets up your system initially. I don't believe it puts the java.exe on the path so I can't just remove the path part. And I'm guessing it doesn't create JAVA_HOME for you, right?

You probably need to just define JAVA_HOME to point to your Java virtual machine installation directory.


----------



## archieleach (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok, that makes sense to me (I've never written or modified a .bat file, but I think I see how the script works). I know where the java.exe file is, so how and where can I define JAVA_HOME in the script?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

archieleach said:


> Ok, that makes sense to me (I've never written or modified a .bat file, but I think I see how the script works). I know where the java.exe file is, so how and where can I define JAVA_HOME in the script?


You can define it in the script or you can define a JAVA_HOME environment variable by right clicking My Computer and choosing Properties. Then go to the Advanced tab and click the environment variables button. Then add a new variable in the system section.

Or to define it in the script:
set JAVA_HOME=c:\myjavadir


----------



## archieleach (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay, that definitely did something.

Now, it runs with 3 lines:
HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
Log: added factory
MDNS: http://[IP address]/movieRentals/

And that's it, which could be because I'm at work...if I'm actually at home with my computer, network, and TiVo, there's more? The DOS box goes away eventually?

Thanks for the help! I really want to see this work on my TiVo.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, that's what it looks like when it's running. IF you want the dos box to go away, modify the script and instead of java.exe, use javaw.exe. But you'll have to kill the process to restart it if you need to and you won't see any error messages since I haven't yet setup a log file.


----------



## richone52 (Oct 26, 2004)

Dave

great job on fixing hte app for nexflix and including unbox! All works great with galleon now. You are the best! 

Let me know if you ever need my log in again.

Rich


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

richone52 said:


> Dave
> 
> great job on fixing hte app for nexflix and including unbox! All works great with galleon now. You are the best!
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks Rich for lending me your log in. I couldn't have really fixed it without that. One day I'll add some of the features I added to blockbuster like rating movies and user recommendations.

David


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Any chance of getting you to incorporate gameznflix.com's Queue system, too? They have a free trial, and if push comes to show I could let you borrow my login to check things out, too.


----------



## archieleach (Jan 25, 2006)

David-

I got a plug for you over at hackingnetflix.com...

I managed to get the application up and running on my computer last night...it works really well.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Fofer said:


> Any chance of getting you to incorporate gameznflix.com's Queue system, too? They have a free trial, and if push comes to show I could let you borrow my login to check things out, too.


It doesn't look too difficult to do a gameznflix service. I would want to borrow an account though if possible. You can change the password while I'm borrowing it so that I don't have your real password. Right now I'm still working on some unbox stuff though, but after that.

David


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Sounds good, sk2dave. Just let me know when you're ready, via PM.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

archieleach said:


> David-
> 
> I got a plug for you over at hackingnetflix.com...
> 
> I managed to get the application up and running on my computer last night...it works really well.


Thanks for the plug! Glad to see you like the app


----------



## richone52 (Oct 26, 2004)

s2kdave said:


> Thanks for the plug! Glad to see you like the app


Hi Dave

Guess what? I'm back!! Everything seems to be running fine except looking at my shipped titles. When I pick that it says exception error during read and some number like 0x500 and quits. Everything else seems to be working fine. Any ideas what is wrong here?

Let me know if you need my log in again for netflix. By the way I have a email from netflix for a free month if you want it. Don't know what you have to do but let me know if you wish me to email it to you.

(Of course you are always welcome to my login as I can PM it to you.)

Rich


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Excellent app! I will be putting up an article at DVR Playground in a couple of days.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Are there certain ports I need to open? I'm using the standalone versions, and the services are running, and the passwords are in. Both Amazon and Netflix show up on the Tivo, but if i click them, it just sits there.

EDIT: Actually, it eventually errors out and says "http connection error 0x50005".


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

jubrand said:


> Are there certain ports I need to open? I'm using the standalone versions, and the services are running, and the passwords are in. Both Amazon and Netflix show up on the Tivo, but if i click them, it just sits there.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, it eventually errors out and says "http connection error 0x50005".


Like other HME apps, it is accessed using a port that needs to be open. If you are running it standalone then you should see the port number in the url like below:

INFO | jvm 1 | 2007/05/17 17:58:44 | MDNS: http://127.0.0.1:*7288*/blockbuster/

This line will be in the logs/wrapper.log file. If port 7288 is already taken it will use a different port which obviously might cause issues with the firewall. You can change the port number by adding the following lines to the conf/wrapper.conf file:

wrapper.app.parameter.3=--port
wrapper.app.parameter.4=7288

David


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

s2kdave said:


> Like other HME apps, it is accessed using a port that needs to be open. If you are running it standalone then you should see the port number in the url like below:
> 
> INFO | jvm 1 | 2007/05/17 17:58:44 | MDNS: http://127.0.0.1:*7288*/blockbuster/
> 
> ...


Unbox is working now, sortof. I can browse and see everything, but I can't order. It gives me an error when i try. Anyway, I thought I read something somewhere about turning on one-click purchasing in my account, so I just did. Hopefully that'll fix it.

Netflix is still giving me the same error though. I would think that if one works, they both would.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

jubrand said:


> Unbox is working now, sortof. I can browse and see everything, but I can't order. It gives me an error when i try. Anyway, I thought I read something somewhere about turning on one-click purchasing in my account, so I just did. Hopefully that'll fix it.
> 
> Netflix is still giving me the same error though. I would think that if one works, they both would.


yes, one click purchasing has to be enabled on your amazon account.

For netflix, make sure that the port number is unblocked. it might be different. If you're specifying the port number, you might need to move the port definition to the wrapper_netflix.conf file because if you run two of the applications then need to be on different ports.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

s2kdave said:


> yes, one click purchasing has to be enabled on your amazon account.
> 
> For netflix, make sure that the port number is unblocked. it might be different. If you're specifying the port number, you might need to move the port definition to the wrapper_netflix.conf file because if you run two of the applications then need to be on different ports.


Gotcha, thanks. I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I've released a new version of Movie Rentals 0.5! I've added video previews for blockbuster. They work the same as the ones for amazon, but you have to set up mplayer to do the downloading because blockbuster streams their videos using the mms protocol. Another caveat is that because it's streaming, it takes a few minutes before it will show up in you Video Previews section.

If you find any bugs or problems with the application, please let me know.
Thanks,
David


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

I installed it and see the video preview folder on tivo but cant see the previews. I looked on my computer and do see the previews in the correct folder. I DL Mplayer and put it in C:\mplayer\mplayer.exe and pointed galleon to that directory.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

rigger29 said:


> I installed it and see the video preview folder on tivo but cant see the previews. I looked on my computer and do see the previews in the correct folder. I DL Mplayer and put it in C:\mplayer\mplayer.exe and pointed galleon to that directory.


Can you send me your log.txt file with the blockbuster logs in it?

Do you see .mpg files or do you see .wmv files in the directory? Can you open up the properties file and see if it has this value:

serviceId=blockbuster

Also for the mplayer setting, did you put in "C:\mplayer" or "C:\mplayer\mplayer.exe" in the text box? It should be the second one with the full executable name so if you did the first one, it's not downloading the files at all. Did you also set the ffmpeg executable path? It needs both. One to do the downloading, the other to do the transcoding. If you only see wmv files in your video directory, it probably means it downloaded it, but ffmpeg wasn't able to transcode it.

Also give it a good 5 minutes before you see the preview in the list. As I mentioned the blockbuster previews are streaming so they take just as long to download as they do to watch. The down arrow icon in the video queue should be gone when it's good to go in the now playing list.

And as for your question about the "Video Previews" label, I can make it so it's configurable in the next version. Right now it's hardcoded so you can't change it.


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

when using blockbuster for some reason I cant view anything in the browse by category, nothing appears in any catagory. I can see top rentals, new realeases, my queu and shipped titles. what could be the problem?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

rigger29 said:


> when using blockbuster for some reason I cant view anything in the browse by category, nothing appears in any catagory. I can see top rentals, new realeases, my queu and shipped titles. what could be the problem?


I just double checked release 0.5 and it works with my account. Can you send me your log files so I can see if anything looks out of place?


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

heres my log attachment


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

rigger29 said:


> heres my log attachment


Well I can see the problem. Not exactly sure why you're getting that error though. It almost looks as if you have two copies of the movieRentals jar files on the classpath. One of them being the old version and the other the new. Can you check to make sure there is only one copy of the jar file in the apps directory or any other directory under Galleon?

On a side note it looks like you got video previews working.


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

I still cant get the browse catagories working. I tried everything I deleted it and all the coresponding files to movierentals then I reninstalled it. same thing i see my ques,new releases, top rentals but cant browse by catagory. Also I installed the unbox portion of it same thing i cant browse catagories. Also I dont see recommendations either


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope the newer version will include specifiec titles for the preview folders. when running blockbuster and unbox i have two video previews folders 1 for blockbuster and 1 for unbox wish we could change to blockbuster previews and unbox preveiws and netflix previews


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

rigger29 said:


> I still cant get the browse catagories working. I tried everything I deleted it and all the coresponding files to movierentals then I reninstalled it. same thing i see my ques,new releases, top rentals but cant browse by catagory. Also I installed the unbox portion of it same thing i cant browse catagories. Also I dont see recommendations either


Another thing I can think of that might do it is the third party jar for htmlparser.jar. Galleon ships with an older one that won't work with movie rentals. Movie rentals comes with this updated jar. It should only exist in the lib directory under galleon and should be 288098 bytes. Do you see any other copies of htmlparser.jar?

David


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

s2kdave said:


> Another thing I can think of that might do it is the third party jar for htmlparser.jar. Galleon ships with an older one that won't work with movie rentals. Movie rentals comes with this updated jar. It should only exist in the lib directory under galleon and should be 288098 bytes. Do you see any other copies of htmlparser.jar?
> 
> David


k the htmlparser.jar in the lib folder is 282KB. bute I checked the properties and it is the 288098 file


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

rigger29 said:


> k the htmlparser.jar in the lib folder is 282KB


Hmm, in windows xp explorer, mine shows as 281K. Can you right click and do properties and look at the "Size" value? It should match 288098 bytes. You can try overwriting that jar file again by stopping galleon, extract it from the movie rentals zip, then restarting galleon.


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

s2kdave said:


> Hmm, in windows xp explorer, mine shows as 281K. Can you right click and do properties and look at the "Size" value? It should match 288098 bytes. You can try overwriting that jar file again by stopping galleon, extract it from the movie rentals zip, then restarting galleon.
> 
> 
> > its the right file. when i goto browse it show the subtopics then i select one and the screen is just blank


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

rigger29 said:


> its the right file. when i goto browse it show the subtopics then i select one and the screen is just blank


It's blank because it cannot execute the method to parse out the results.

Not sure if you're a developer or not, but the only time you get a NoSuchMethodError is when you run java code against a jar that doesn't have the same method signatures as it was compiled against. Which means there is some jar that is messing it up. I'm also not sure why it doesn't have line numbers. I'll have to dig into it a little when I get home. Maybe I'll build a new release.


```
01:10:32,109 ERROR [Data Ticker] BaseScreen - An error occurred when loading the data.
java.lang.NoSuchMethodError
	at com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService.getListingDetails(Unknown Source)
	at com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService$BrowseResultsImpl.load(Unknown Source)
	at com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.SearchResultsList.loadPage(Unknown Source)
	at com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.SearchResultsList.prepareLoad(Unknown Source)
	at com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.MovieListScreen.loadData(Unknown Source)
	at com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.BaseScreen$3.tick(Unknown Source)
	at com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.BaseScreen$2.tick(Unknown Source)
	at com.tivo.hme.sdk.util.Ticker.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

You aren't by chance running against the "galleon-native-2.3.0.exe" windows version of Galleon are you? That would be the problem. It's mentioned in the readme to move the lib/htmlparser.jar to the apps directory if you are using the native version. The native version compiles the third party libraries into the native executable making it difficult to override which is why you have to do this.


----------



## Airey001 (Oct 20, 2005)

There seems to be an issue with the netflix app and the newer versions of galleon (2.3.1 and 2.4.0 Alpha). The app will open and display queues fine however when you try to view the DVD information and dvd image nothing but the title and stars show up. Moved back to galleon 2.3.0 and it works fine.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Airey, I tried it out and it's because galleon is still using htmlparser 1.5 and the name of the jar file changed so it no longer overwrites the jar file when you extract it. I'm going to see if john will upgrade to 1.6. You can manually delete the htmlparser-1.5.jar file in the lib directory. There should be another htmlparser.jar that is the one that movie rentals comes with that should also be in that directory.


----------



## zymurgist (Feb 15, 2002)

Is this still alive? I just installed the service for my S3, but I don't see a how-to other than the installation readme. After the service is started on my PC, how do I use it on my S3?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

How do i install the program?

thanks


----------



## zymurgist (Feb 15, 2002)

tootal2 - download and unzip the latest version from sourceforge and there is a readme file that tells you how to install it. I had to manually add the IP address of my WinXP machine before the Netflix option showed up in my Music, Videos, & More list. 

I still can't view my queue though. Its empty when I navigate to it and then if I hit the select button on the empty screen, I get "An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)."


----------



## zymurgist (Feb 15, 2002)

zymurgist said:


> tootal2 - download and unzip the latest version from sourceforge and there is a readme file that tells you how to install it. I had to manually add the IP address of my WinXP machine before the Netflix option showed up in my Music, Videos, & More list.
> 
> I still can't view my queue though. Its empty when I navigate to it and then if I hit the select button on the empty screen, I get "An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)."


BTW, here is the error in the logs:

```
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2008/08/22 14:02:59 | LOG: connection to receiver closed
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2008/08/22 14:02:59 | LOG: HME receiver disconnected
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2008/08/22 14:02:59 | LOG: Unexpected error: java.lang.NullPointerException
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2008/08/22 14:03:06 | LOG: 192.168.0.111 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /netflix/
```


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I got it kind of working but dont know how to put my netflix password in. If i get it working i will send you a donation. Is the donation site safe?
thanks

also what happens when 2 tivos try to use it?



s2kdave said:


> Let me know if you use it and enjoy the application. I don't hear much feedback nor have I gotten any donations so I don't know how many people are actively using my app.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the app in HD:
> 
> ...


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

zymurgist said:


> tootal2 - download and unzip the latest version from sourceforge and there is a readme file that tells you how to install it. I had to manually add the IP address of my WinXP machine before the Netflix option showed up in my Music, Videos, & More list.
> 
> I still can't view my queue though. Its empty when I navigate to it and then if I hit the select button on the empty screen, I get "An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)."


I got to working kind of. my queue shows empty. so do a lot of other stuff.

I still cant find and videos i can download off netflix.

It will be neat if it works could all most get rid of cable.


----------



## zymurgist (Feb 15, 2002)

Any word on a fix?


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

I do not show anything in queue as well... Everything else is fine but my queue does not show... I see it has been awhile here but does ANYONE have this working so you can see the netflix queue? Would love that... I can ADD to the queue when browsing but cant see it..


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm getting the same result. I can see New Releases, etc. and I can ADD to my queue, but I can't SEE the queue itself. I also haven't been able to get any of those Video Previews (I do have the Video Previews folder showing in my NPL), although I can't tell if it's just because I haven't found any movies that offer them. I'm running it on Vista and I have Java and pyTivo, although I'm not sure if either of those are relevant. I also would appreciate hearing from anybody who has this thing running properly.


----------



## weeglos (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry, newb here, but I've been running Galleon for the past couple of years. I just decided to pick it up again after a server upgrade.

I'm having trouble seeing my Netflix queue as well. Seems to be the same issue as was reported by others here in the past few posts -- any solution to this yet?


----------

